# Why do DIESEL guys....



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Need to capitalize words like CUMMINS, POWERSTROKE, or DURAMAX?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like you just did the same thing!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I believe they are using the font the manufactures did....


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

thay are trying to compensate for something is my best guess. :laughing:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

sweetk30;1362405 said:


> thay are trying to compensate for something is my best guess. :laughing:


DANGIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beat me to it.

PS Uh, 2COR, I believe it is CUMMINGS.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Real trucks don't have spark plugs.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

But they have glo plugs


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

dfd9;1362418 said:


> DANGIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beat me to it.
> 
> PS Uh, 2COR, I believe it is CUMMINGS.


You added a letter to Cummins.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Longae29;1362450 said:


> But they have glo plugs


Real trucks use heater grids. Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;1362313 said:


> Need to capitalize words like CUMMINS, POWERSTROKE, or DURAMAX?


Why does it seem most "diesel" guys pull nothing bigger than a couple lawnmowers...if anything at all? What I love most is the guy that works in an office that drives a 3/4 ton diesel truck as a commuter. Thats just awesome.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Because our DIESELS are LOUDER. haha But then again, so is the BILL at the PUMP.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Longae29;1362450 said:


> But they have glo plugs


Intake grid heaters as well. CUMMINS POWAA.... sorry had to.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't even know what that means.....but I bet its really cool.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

You're not familiar with power because you're a gas truck guy... I'm yankin your chain, I like to joke around. Sorry if I ever offend anyone.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Because I can get just under 14mpg towing 11,000lbs with a gross combined weight of about 20,000lbs and 19mpg on the highway running 75mph with a 8200lbs 4x4 crew cab truck.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Or every other thread is I WANNA BLOW BLACK SMOKE!!!!!!!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

vegaman04;1362920 said:


> Or every other thread is I WANNA BLOW BLACK SMOKE!!!!!!!


I really hate that, the only time it should smoke is on the track. Although I have been known to puff a tailgater occasionally.


----------



## Mgbss (Oct 17, 2011)

Like they say " *If you have to ask you wouldn't understand*"

No Glow Plugs here


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

After awhile they get bored and need to powerstroke themselves to be satisfied !


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

but you cant be a big trucker without stacks, dual CB antennas, and a a rebel flag in the back window yall!


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

i guess im the only guy here reppin International  oh well if it aint smokin' you aint strokin'!


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

clp94;1363339 said:


> i guess im the only guy here reppin International  oh well if it aint smokin' you aint strokin'!


You're not the only one.........Thumbs Up


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

nice to see some fellow strokers on here! how do you like the 6 liter? i want one, but cant justify getting rid of the trusty 7.3 lol.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I really like it, it rolled over to 173k this past weekend. It's been a pretty good truck ever since the emissions crap fell a few thousand miles ago. They are not cheap to own..........


----------



## 99LsSilverado (Aug 28, 2011)

Longae29;1362449 said:


> Real trucks don't have spark plugs.


But what about Caterpillar engines in trucks now that have a spark plug?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yooper75;1362891 said:


> Because I can get just under 14mpg towing 11,000lbs with a gross combined weight of about 20,000lbs and 19mpg on the highway running 75mph with a 8200lbs 4x4 crew cab truck.


LMAO i love the sig ----> 6.UhOh ahahhahahahahhahahahah


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

so ive heard. big money keepin them running like you said, but i drove my friends 05 a couple weeks ago(funny, had to pick it up from having FICM replaced) and i wanted one that day, after reading about them though i figure ill wait til im out of school before i start building a truck. emissions devices dont really seem to stay bolted on to those things do they...lol


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope they just seem to fall off for some reason......:laughing: Yeah I have had the FICM replaced and two injectors but ever since I switched to 15W-40 most of that type of issue have disappeared. The truck pulls like a freight train with IDP's tow tune in it and it's a beast running IDP's Extreme Street and my stock head bolts are still holding strong but I think the trans is going to die before the head gaskets though and then it's getting rebuilt with some goodies.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys like the 6.0? All I here is bad about the 6.0. I've driven the 7.3, 6.0 and now the 6.7. I've got to say they all seemed like pretty good engines. I was very impressed with response of the 6.7. But you guys are the first guys I've heard say they really liked the 6.0 Liter and I know some pretty die hard Ford fans.Lol


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah ive heard of running rev-x through it every couple oil changes and supposively it helps on startups, a lot of people in the 6.0 crowd swear by the stuff, say it saves tons of miles on their injectors. Personally i like PHP, they have great service and when they did the reburn on my TS chip the 140 extreme tune was incomparable to the TS 140 extreme. You might be the first guy ive seen with over 150k on his 6 liter with a tuner on original hg's...and sounds like you dont commute easy miles lol 12k pounds aint no joy ride. what kind of egts do you see when towing?


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

@HES not owning one i cant say a whole lot reliability wise, but my friends 05 with an sct x3, 4 inch straightpipe and afe stage 2, completely blew my old mustang out of the water. and my mustang was no slouch, 331 stroker puttin down about 365 at the wheels.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

HEStufrthnnails;1363478 said:


> You guys like the 6.0? All I here is bad about the 6.0. I've driven the 7.3, 6.0 and now the 6.7. I've got to say they all seemed like pretty good engines. I was very impressed with response of the 6.7. But you guys are the first guys I've heard say they really liked the 6.0 Liter and I know some pretty die hard Ford fans.Lol


The 6.0 is a solid motor but if you neglect them they self destruct pretty quickly. The 03-04 were the ones that really had the problems and most of them came from guys that had big hp 7.3's and started bumping up the hp on the 6.0 and started blowing head gaskets. The EGR coolers, oil coolers are known problems for the 6.0 and you can either delete the EGR cooler or replace it with a good aftermarket unit and rebuild the oil cooler you are pretty much good to go for a long time.The real trick to making a 6.0 run a long time and running well is frequent oil changes (5k to 6k max) because they use high pressure oil to fire the injectors so good clean oil is key.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

clp94;1363479 said:


> yeah ive heard of running rev-x through it every couple oil changes and supposively it helps on startups, a lot of people in the 6.0 crowd swear by the stuff, say it saves tons of miles on their injectors. Personally i like PHP, they have great service and when they did the reburn on my TS chip the 140 extreme tune was incomparable to the TS 140 extreme. You might be the first guy ive seen with over 150k on his 6 liter with a tuner on original hg's...and sounds like you dont commute easy miles lol 12k pounds aint no joy ride. what kind of egts do you see when towing?


I am running Lucas synthetic oil treatment and it's made a world of difference on cold starts and towing plus I can get it locally. PHP is good and they know their stuff but I chose IDP because Eric seems to be the 6.0 tuning guru and has a ton of tuned trucks running around out there. I am not easy on my truck but the 6.0 likes to be run hard and hot to keep the turbo cleaned out and the vanes functioning. I will see between 950* to 1000* towing long grades but cruising I will see 750* to 850* most of the time and I have seen 32lbs of boost and I blew the intercooler boot off this past summer pushing the truck to hard up a long grade.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd rather have a smokeless 500 horse street truck. Smoke does nothing for me.
And im cummins guy.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

i guess big hp and big smoke go hand in hand, you cant get one and not the other most of the time. or atleast i havent seen it.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

The only time my truck smokes is when I have my foot stuffed into the injection pump but for the most part my truck runs really clean. When I first put the big tune in the truck I was playing around and took off pretty hard from a stop light only to look back and see that I blacked out two lanes of a four lane(Whoooops:laughing. The trick to having a clean high HP truck is having enough turbo to clean up the fuel and that's why a lot of the high HP guys run big singles and twins.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd like a set of towing twins, light em quick and flow a ton of air to clear it all up


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Twins are on my wish list for power upgrades along with a few other goodies.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

clp94;1363550 said:


> i guess big hp and big smoke go hand in hand, you cant get one and not the other most of the time. or atleast i havent seen it.


Enough turbo clears anything up... Business partners dad has a 700+ horse 06 cummins, EFI live tuned, 150 sticks dual cp3 engineered diesel trans and a 66 charger, with the tune that's on it it doesn't smoke at all under normal driving, only when you're sideways doing 50 on the on ramp.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Yooper75;1363572 said:


> Twins are on my wish list for power upgrades along with a few other goodies.


Guess I should buy a house first, my truck wish list is a little much for being 19. Oh well, the diesel bugs gets ya good.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm thinking an ATS intercooler might help clean mine up a hair when I'm loading the motor. I'd like to avoid having to do head studs and the added expense of twins/new plumbing.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes they do, I am 36 have a good job, nice house and have trouble finding money for my toys and hobbies at times.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

mnglocker;1363582 said:


> I'm thinking an ATS intercooler might help clean mine up a hair when I'm loading the motor. I'd like to avoid having to do head studs and the added expense of twins/new plumbing.


It'd help a little I'm sure. Anything to help it flow better


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Yooper75;1363584 said:


> Yes they do, I am 36 have a good job, nice house and have trouble finding money for my toys and hobbies at times.


Yeah, need to finish school too. I'll be able to play One day...


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

mnglocker;1363582 said:


> I'm thinking an ATS intercooler might help clean mine up a hair when I'm loading the motor. I'd like to avoid having to do head studs and the added expense of twins/new plumbing.


A better intercooler is on the list and I am going to go as far as I can on the stock head bolts and gaskets before I do studs just because you have to pull the cab to do them on the Power Strokes. No matter what I do for a new turbo I am probably going to have to replumb my truck to get all the air I can to the motor.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1363586 said:


> Yeah, need to finish school too. I'll be able to play One day...


Make finishing school your #1 priority. I didn't, but I seem to like to do things the hard way.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Yooper75;1363594 said:


> Make finishing school your #1 priority. I didn't, but I seem to like to do things the hard way.


Getting a degree in automotive. Would love to do diesel. That's my passion. But haven't slept since last night. Im out. Have a good one!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

someone say twins?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

*squirt!* b&b


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

IC-Smoke;1363601 said:


> someone say twins?


OOOOooooo shiney!!!!! Very nice, I see you are a member of Comp D as well. It's a small world.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Longae29;1362450 said:


> But they have glo plugs


A CUMMINS does NOT have glow plugs! I have one and it does not. My POWERSTROKE does have glow plugs. (I capatalized that just for fun!)

kevlars


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

HEStufrthnnails;1363478 said:


> You guys like the 6.0? All I here is bad about the 6.0. I've driven the 7.3, 6.0 and now the 6.7. I've got to say they all seemed like pretty good engines. I was very impressed with response of the 6.7. But you guys are the first guys I've heard say they really liked the 6.0 Liter and I know some pretty die hard Ford fans.Lol


Nope, hate all 3 that I have. Regular oil changes (5K) using 5W40 and still have injector problems. I've had 10 on mine replaced. Throw in all the electrical\computer crap that can shut them down without any notice and they are unreliable for work.

Here's something unrelated to the engine, I've gone through 2 starters this year on different trucks. Everything working fine, jump in to go and nothing, no warning whatsoever. When the solenoids crap out, that's it.

FICM, STC fittings, broken injector causing loss of HP oil, injectors, turbo boots, turbos, EGR's, bad injectors, you name it. The only thing that I can agree with is they are expensive to own. Oh yeah, a fuel pump at 56K on one of them as well.

I've had maybe 1/10 of these problems with my 7.3's with twice as many miles.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

dfd9;1363746 said:


> Nope, hate all 3 that I have. Regular oil changes (5K) using 5W40 and still have injector problems.


I'm not a diesel guy so this is a sincere question, not smartassery: How would oil changes be relevant to injector problems?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

dfd9;1363746 said:


> Regular oil changes (5K) using 5W40 and still have injector problems.


Switch to 15W-40 oil and I bet your injector problems go away. I don't care what the owners manual says but 5W-40 is way to light of an oil for the Power Strokes just because of the high pressure oil system they use to fire the injectors. It takes 550psi minimum to pop off the injectors on a 6.0 and when the engines running I want to say it runs around 3000psi for the high pressure side.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

theholycow;1363797 said:


> I'm not a diesel guy so this is a sincere question, not smartassery: How would oil changes be relevant to injector problems?


It's because of the injection system that Navistar put on the 6.0's and 6.4's.

Here is good explanation.

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/ford/1009dp_ford_power_stroke_engine_controls/viewall.html


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

snocrete;1362527 said:


> Why does it seem most "diesel" guys pull nothing bigger than a couple lawnmowers...if anything at all? What I love most is the guy that works in an office that drives a 3/4 ton diesel truck as a commuter. Thats just awesome.


:laughing: Agreed on that one Crete! To me, if your going to drop the money and expense on a diesel, you might as well use it for what it was intended for.



Yooper75;1362891 said:


> Because I can get just under 14mpg towing 11,000lbs with a gross combined weight of about 20,000lbs and 19mpg on the highway running 75mph with a 8200lbs 4x4 crew cab truck.


Yep, and all along with 20cents a gallon higher to fill it!

Personally I don't understand the diesel bug myself. Granted, I grew up on a farm and love diesels in general, but a standard use truck is just a waste of money to have a diesel in it.

Diesels have their place on the road, it's trucks that pull close to 26k in weight almost daily and large dump trucks and semi's.

...


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yooper75;1363808 said:


> It's because of the injection system that Navistar put on the 6.0's and 6.4's.
> 
> Here is good explanation.
> 
> http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/ford/1009dp_ford_power_stroke_engine_controls/viewall.html


There I read about HEUI but still didn't get it. Given that acronym, I found this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit_Injector

So, if I understand correctly: Fuel is delivered to the injector at low pressure, and a plunger in the injector pressurizes it. That plunger is powered by oil pressure. Is that correct?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

kevlars;1363652 said:


> A CUMMINS does NOT have glow plugs! I have one and it does not. My POWERSTROKE does have glow plugs. (I capatalized that just for fun!)
> 
> kevlars


Intake grid heater


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Yooper75;1363808 said:


> It's because of the injection system that Navistar put on the 6.0's and 6.4's.
> 
> Here is good explanation.
> 
> http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/ford/1009dp_ford_power_stroke_engine_controls/viewall.html


The 6.4's dont have the HUEI injector system that the 7.3 and 6.0 do they are a common Rail system just like the Durmax and newer Cummins

The reasion oil and oil change for the HUEI injected Powerstrokes is important is like he said. They use a HPOP to power the injectors and if the oil is broke down it wont make very good pressure and wont run correctly.

Also the 6.0 injectors are VERY picky on witch oil they take and must be a semi or full synthetic oil.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

theholycow;1363876 said:


> So, if I understand correctly: Fuel is delivered to the injector at low pressure, and a plunger in the injector pressurizes it. That plunger is powered by oil pressure. Is that correct?


Yes you are correct


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

theholycow;1363876 said:


> There I read about HEUI but still didn't get it. Given that acronym, I found this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit_Injector
> 
> So, if I understand correctly: Fuel is delivered to the injector at low pressure, and a plunger in the injector pressurizes it. That plunger is powered by oil pressure. Is that correct?


Yupp. that's pretty much how they work. It's a little more complicated of a system to understand than your typical injection pump design.


----------



## Hippie (Jan 14, 2011)

snocrete;1362527 said:


> Why does it seem most "diesel" guys pull nothing bigger than a couple lawnmowers...if anything at all? What I love most is the guy that works in an office that drives a 3/4 ton diesel truck as a commuter. Thats just awesome.


I work in an office and DD my 1999 F250 7.3 PS. With that said I also plow with it, haul construction materials, firewood, and my jeep buggie on weekends and after work. It's costs more to DD than a gasser truck. BUT when it is time to pull a load of materials or firewood or the trailer and jeep it is worth every penny and it cost's less to have one diesel truck that can handly everything I thow at it then having a gasser that would struggle under some loads or the third option of having a diesel for the haulling and a second car for DD duty. Also my truck has 178k on it now(bone stock) and still puts out the same HP as stock rating. I fully expect to get another 175k out of this truck, something a gasser can not do Thumbs Up


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

big_stroker;1363888 said:


> The 6.4's dont have the HUEI injector system that the 7.3 and 6.0 do they are a common Rail system just like the Durmax and newer Cummins
> 
> The reasion oil and oil change for the HUEI injected Powerstrokes is important is like he said. They use a HPOP to power the injectors and if the oil is broke down it wont make very good pressure and wont run correctly.
> 
> Also the 6.0 injectors are VERY picky on witch oil they take and must be a semi or full synthetic oil.


Thank's for the correction on the 6.4 not using the HEUI system. I am running Rotella TripleT 15W-40 in mine with the Lucas synthetic oil treatment and I have seen no ill effects of using dino oil compared to synthetic other than the price difference. I was running Valvoline premium blue 15W-40 before that I have not had one stuck injector since I switched to the heavier oil. Just make the truck is plugged in in January and February though or it will not be happy when you fire it first thing in the morning. Don't ask how I know this.............:laughing:


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Its really not that hard once you think about it.

You have 2 lines going to the injectors. One is fuel being delivered to the injector at about 60 psi the other is high pressure oil. The oil pressure is based on the demands of the driver (RPM, Throttle position ect.) and is controlled by the IPR (Injector Pressure Regulator) Depending on the demands the oil pressure could be anywhere from 500psi to 3000psi. Most HEUI injectors have a 7:1 ratio so the higher the oil pressure the higher the pressure the fuel gets injected into the cylinders. The injectors are electronically controlled and the PCM tells them when to fire.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Yooper75;1363905 said:


> Thank's for the correction on the 6.4 not using the HEUI system. I am running Rotella TripleT 15W-40 in mine with the Lucas synthetic oil treatment and I have seen no ill effects of using dino oil compared to synthetic other than the price difference. I was running Valvoline premium blue 15W-40 before that I have not had one stuck injector since I switched to the heavier oil. Just make the truck is plugged in in January and February though or it will not be happy when you fire it first thing in the morning. Don't ask how I know this.............:laughing:


I run Mobil 1 5w40 full synthetic in my 7.3 and LOVE it... Starts so much easier in the cold.

I have never heard anything good about running Lucas additives in a PSD. Lucas airates the oil and causes it to bubble. I have had a lot of 6.0 guys that have had injector issues run Rev X with there oil and fix all the issues.

Also you do know there is no difference between 15w40 and 5w40 other than the viscosity level at freezing and the 5w40 will let it start easier.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

theholycow;1363876 said:


> There I read about HEUI but still didn't get it. Given that acronym, I found this:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit_Injector
> 
> So, if I understand correctly: Fuel is delivered to the injector at low pressure, and a plunger in the injector pressurizes it. That plunger is powered by oil pressure. Is that correct?


When it's real cold some of the injectors don't like to fire because the oil is so thick. Don't even look at a 6 leaker for a work truck. You'll save tons of money down the road


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1363918 said:


> When it's real cold some of the injectors don't like to fire because the oil is so thick. Don't even look at a 6 leaker for a work truck. You'll save tons of money down the road


Best statement in this thread.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1363918 said:


> When it's real cold some of the injectors don't like to fire because the oil is so thick. Don't even look at a 6 leaker for a work truck. You'll save tons of money down the road





dfd9;1363920 said:


> Best statement in this thread.


I'm a die hard Ford Powerstroke guy and I agree. I will never own a 6 blow

Ford dropped there contract with Navistar because of that motor and its issues.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe it's just me thinking I notice a differnce then, but when I was having injector troubles is when I was taking the truck to the dealer for oil changes and they were putting blended Motorcraft 5W-40 in it and since I started changing the oil my self and switching to the 15W-40 the injector problems have stopped as well.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

Yooper75;1363932 said:


> Maybe it's just me thinking I notice a differnce then, but when I was having injector troubles is when I was taking the truck to the dealer for oil changes and they were putting blended Motorcraft 5W-40 in it and since I started changing the oil my self and switching to the 15W-40 the injector problems have stopped as well.


I'm not a big fan on the Motorcraft Oil


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

SPC syndrome.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yooper75;1363932 said:


> Maybe it's just me thinking I notice a differnce then, but when I was having injector troubles is when I was taking the truck to the dealer for oil changes and they were putting blended Motorcraft 5W-40 in it and since I started changing the oil my self and switching to the 15W-40 the injector problems have stopped as well.


I started with 15W-40 dyno and made the switch to 5W-40 synthetic when my troubles began. Sure hasn't helped at all. I've tried the Rev-X as well and hasn't helped either.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

dfd9;1364032 said:


> I started with 15W-40 dyno and made the switch to 5W-40 synthetic when my troubles began. Sure hasn't helped at all. I've tried the Rev-X as well and hasn't helped either.


9 out of 10 the Rev-X will fix a 6.0's injector issues... your just must be dicked.

On a side note if you do replace injectors ONLY use Ford OEM. The Alliant's are junk and you cant rebuild a 6.0 injector to last like you can a 7.3. I have been told this buy some of the best powerstroke injector builders in the country.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Yooper75;1363905 said:


> Thank's for the correction on the 6.4 not using the HEUI system. I am running Rotella TripleT 15W-40 in mine with the Lucas synthetic oil treatment and I have seen no ill effects of using dino oil compared to synthetic other than the price difference. I was running Valvoline premium blue 15W-40 before that I have not had one stuck injector since I switched to the heavier oil. Just make the truck is plugged in in January and February though or it will not be happy when you fire it first thing in the morning. Don't ask how I know this.............:laughing:


Thank you for speak truth. Now remind me not buy your truck.

WHY YOU PUT THAT LUCAS in powerstroke. Do you realized they turn oil to foaming and kill your 8 injectors that cost thousands of dollars.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

big_stroker;1364038 said:


> 9 out of 10 the Rev-X will fix a 6.0's injector issues... your just must be dicked.
> 
> On a side note if you do replace injectors ONLY use Ford OEM. The Alliant's are junk and you cant rebuild a 6.0 injector to last like you can a 7.3. I have been told this buy some of the best powerstroke injector builders in the country.


I have 3 6.0s. They have all had injector problems. One I haven't replaced any yet because it isn't that bad once it warms up, but it has some.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do all you guys get into a big circle and show off who has the best powerstroke?


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

grandview;1364117 said:


> Do all you guys get into a big circle and show off who has the best powerstroke?


For a matter of fact we do and its amazing Thumbs Up


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

big_stroker;1364121 said:


> For a matter of fact we do and its amazing Thumbs Up


Dang it!!! you made me choke on my water.:laughing:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I was just over browsing "another plow site" (not related to snow) and figured out what all this talk means. When you can't DURA anymore you POWERSTROKE and CUMMINS?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My DD is a borrowed 02 350SD super cab 7.3L with over 185K on her- chipped running +75HP and getting close to 19mpg city... find me a V8 powered 350SD (or equal) that can run that mileage and produce 500HP when I need it. That is why we drive diesels. When I need a work truck I need a work truck and I can't justify buying a truck that gets 12-14 mpg. My Dodge used to average 16-17 mpg as a DD or with half a ton in the bed. Needs some work (timing, injectors, etc) and it'll be back up there or better.

If the truck's blowing black you're wasting fuel. Except for certain circumstances, there should only be a puff of black when you mash it, then a light haze.

My day job's company truck is an 04 6.0 e350 and it has been a complete POS from day 1. Only has 20K miles on it or so and was bought brand new. Boss has been kicking himself trading the 7.3L in on it. We're using Ford fuel additive now after several EGR related issues.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

White Gardens;1363818 said:


> Personally I don't understand the diesel bug myself. Granted, I grew up on a farm and love diesels in general, but a standard use truck is just a waste of money to have a diesel in it.
> 
> Diesels have their place on the road, it's trucks that pull close to 26k in weight almost daily and large dump trucks and semi's.
> 
> ...


They're ignoring you



Hippie;1363900 said:


> . Also my truck has 178k on it now(bone stock) and still puts out the same HP as stock rating. I fully expect to get another 175k out of this truck, something a gasser can not do Thumbs Up


You must have a dyno in your garage?....and I've seen gas motors with 300k on them

This is for Palmer :salute::laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hippie;1363900 said:


> .... Also my truck has 178k on it now(bone stock) and still puts out the same HP as stock rating. I fully expect to get another 175k out of this truck, something a gasser can not do Thumbs Up


Are you saying a gas engine truck cannot last 353K?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

You don't see a lot of gas engines with 350,000 miles because you don't see a lot of gas vehicles with 350,000 miles...they go to the junkyard with the engine substantially good. At some point the vehicle is cheaper to replace than it is to fix the transmission, chase down that electrical problem, etc. With a diesel, replacement cost is more so you get stuck fixing it.

That's not to say that diesel engines wouldn't last longer than gas engines, just that it doesn't matter because almost nobody ever keeps a vehicle long enough to find out. It's a non-issue.


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone have any issues with the newer dodges with the 6.7 litere cummins? how do they do with mileage on the high way if all you do is put some meaty all terrains?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Greystorm;1365830 said:


> Anyone have any issues with the newer dodges with the 6.7 litere cummins? how do they do with mileage on the high way if all you do is put some meaty all terrains?


Fine with a straight pipe, no dpf, no kitty no muffler. Should be high teens and low twenties.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Huh...... We have a 03 Chevy Silverado 1500 with a 4.3L in it that has pretty close to 300K on it right now and I'm sure it's going to be close to or past 400K by the time it finally dies. The last Suburban my dad owned had 256k on it when he sold it in 2003 and the new owner just quit driving it and junked it last month and I pretty sure that one went well past 350k so keep telling your self that gas vehicles don't last.


----------



## Hippie (Jan 14, 2011)

snocrete;1365484 said:


> They're ignoring you
> 
> You must have a dyno in your garage?....and I've seen gas motors with 300k on them
> 
> This is for Palmer :salute::laughing:


Nope - in Denver the emissions test for diesels is on a dyno at a certified test station . The shop that I take my truck to gives you the dyno chart and read outs, my E 99 has put out HP and torque numbers within 2% of factory spec's since I bought it 6 years ago and it has 178K and counting.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

justme-;1365253 said:


> My DD is a borrowed 02 350SD super cab 7.3L with over 185K on her- chipped running +75HP and getting close to 19mpg city... find me a V8 powered 350SD (or equal) that can run that mileage and produce 500HP when I need it. That is why we drive diesels. When I need a work truck I need a work truck and I can't justify buying a truck that gets 12-14 mpg. My Dodge used to average 16-17 mpg as a DD or with half a ton in the bed. Needs some work (timing, injectors, etc) and it'll be back up there or better.
> 
> If the truck's blowing black you're wasting fuel. Except for certain circumstances, there should only be a puff of black when you mash it, then a light haze.
> 
> My day job's company truck is an 04 6.0 e350 and it has been a complete POS from day 1. Only has 20K miles on it or so and was bought brand new. Boss has been kicking himself trading the 7.3L in on it. We're using Ford fuel additive now after several EGR related issues.


Really?? You are putting down 500HP with a 75HP tune in a truck that only produced about 275HP stock?


----------



## Hippie (Jan 14, 2011)

2COR517;1365574 said:


> Are you saying a gas engine truck cannot last 353K?


 I am sure a modern gasser can run 300k but I don't think a gasser is going to run 300k and still pull Eisenhower pass or Vail pass or Loveland pass or Wolfcreek pass in Colorado with 300k on the ticker and pull any of these passes like a diesel will, with the same mileage, pulling a 10k load. My E99 F250 PS can run Eisenhower, Vail, Wolfcreek, Rabbit Ears, Berthoud or any pass in the country pulling my trailer and jeep(between 8 and 9k) at or above the speed limit - normally I am backing off to stay at the posted limit. My truck has 178k on the ticker - show me me a gasser than can pull 8-10k in trailer weight with that much mileage and still pull as strong as factory specs with zero modifications.

The diesel is going to pull this load the same as it does off the showroom and the same with 300k on the ticker - the gasser can not do that I would be impressed to see a gas engine last 300k up here in the Rockies and still be able to pull 10k up any of the passes I mentioned at the posted speed limit. Also let's not forget the MPG while towing.

I am not blind, the diesel cost more to run and maintain, but when push comes to shove for longevitity and power there is no comparison.

There are times I question if the diesel was the right decision or not but when I put a real load on the truck and start up one of the passes and run by a gas truck pulling a 1/4 of the load I am pulling and I walk away from them ( admit it we all love pulling away from someone on a hill while loaded ) I am glad I bought the diesel. It costs more to maintain but for me is worth everypenny. I also agree that there are guys out there who own diesels who are wasting there money.

To each there own but in my world a gasser with 300k is not realistic or reliable for the loads it would need to haul/pull

Again - each to there own I just know what works for me here at 8k ft up in the Rockies


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yooper75;1365879 said:


> Huh...... We have a 03 Chevy Silverado 1500 with a 4.3L in it that has pretty close to 300K on it right now and I'm sure it's going to be close to or past 400K by the time it finally dies. The last Suburban my dad owned had 256k on it when he sold it in 2003 and the new owner just quit driving it and junked it last month and I pretty sure that one went well past 350k so keep telling your self that gas vehicles don't last.


Blasphemer! The internet thinks you're a terrible person for getting 300,000 miles out of a gas engine, for keeping a vehicle that has 300,000 miles on it, and for having a V6 in a full size 1500 pickup.

I, on the other hand, think that's all pretty cool.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

80% of diesel owners would be better off with a gas. I see so many big stupid smoking, lifted, loud diesels with twin turbo this and chipped that that never does any work. At least it has that big sticker on the windshield letting everyone know what is under the hood. Like we couldn't tell from a mile away.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a f250 with the 5.4 and I have 305k on it. It pulls a 26 foot enclosed every day in summer at 8-10k and has done it since day one and plows hard in winter. So don't say that a gas truck can't do what you say.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Kwise;1366107 said:


> 80% of diesel owners would be better off with a gas. I see so many big stupid smoking, lifted, loud diesels with twin turbo this and chipped that that never does any work. At least it has that big sticker on the windshield letting everyone know what is under the hood. Like we couldn't tell from a mile away.


Huh......My truck is tuned, has an EGR delete, turbo back exhaust, gauges, doesn't work or tow anything and it's my daily driver and see's more miles empty than it does loaded.



















10,000lbs of skid steer and trailer.










And one of my truck in front our 5er at Munising Tourist Park in July.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here are a couple more.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you have that pic of the truck and camper framed? It's pretty nice.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

2COR517;1366351 said:


> Do you have that pic of the truck and camper framed? It's pretty nice.


Thank's no I don't, but I have thought about.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Kwise;1366107 said:


> 80% of diesel owners would be better off with a gas. I see so many big stupid smoking, lifted, loud diesels with twin turbo this and chipped that that never does any work. At least it has that big sticker on the windshield letting everyone know what is under the hood. Like we couldn't tell from a mile away.


We could, in fact, say that about trucks in general.


Yooper75;1366257 said:


>


 Why would you post a truckload of cases of caulk? That just shows that you could have used a normally aspirated gas 4 cylinder engine (not that you'd find such a thing in a full size pickup, of course, and you wouldn't win any races with it). The rest of the pictures support your point much better...


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

theholycow;1366409 said:


> We could, in fact, say that about trucks in general.
> 
> Why would you post a truckload of cases of caulk? That just shows that you could have used a normally aspirated gas 4 cylinder engine (not that you'd find such a thing in a full size pickup, of course, and you wouldn't win any races with it). The rest of the pictures support your point much better...


Notice the boxes of nails sitting in the middle? There is 57 boxes of 12d framing nails under all that sub floor adhesive and the entire load weighed in at 3900lbs the truck also never went below 62mph climbing hills with the cruise control set. Let's see a gas truck do that.

Here is the entire list of what was in the truck that day.

1/2 pallet 40 cases of Sub Floor adhesive
1/2 pallet 57 boxes of 12 Pneumatic framing nails
8 Buddy heaters
7 Cases of Construction Adhesive
2 Cases of 10x12 Tarps
12 Cases of Triple Expanding foam
6 Rockwell Sonicrafters tools


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

That makes it much more meaningful than the photo did.

You do need to recalibrate your thoughts, though. 3900 pounds wouldn't slow my gasser down at all, I could keep it well above 62. My 2002 GM 5.3 is nothing special but 3900 pounds of stuff isn't that much. Towing 6000 pounds of camper I start to feel it, and *once* I found a mountain road that went straight up instead of around the sides where it really struggled...what I really wanted there was a manual transmission.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

It's just simple engineering that a diesel will last long, the fuel is oily and has lubriscocity. Gasoline is a solvent and doesn't lubricate the upper piston rings, causing more wear.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

clp94;1363550 said:


> i guess big hp and big smoke go hand in hand, you cant get one and not the other most of the time. or atleast i havent seen it.


Yes you can, if you're rolling coal you aren't making power.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yooper75;1366419 said:


> Notice the boxes of nails sitting in the middle? There is 57 boxes of 12d framing nails under all that sub floor adhesive and the entire load weighed in at 3900lbs the truck also never went below 62mph climbing hills with the cruise control set. Let's see a gas truck do that.
> 
> Here is the entire list of what was in the truck that day.
> 
> ...


Obviously you are very good at numbers, calculations, record keeping, and such. I have a of couple questions.

What the max GCW I can move with a gasoline powered truck. Say something with mid mileage (150K) and a 350 ci engine?

If I bump that displacement to around 500, how much more can I move?

Also, do you know anything about winches and/or financial statements? If so, I may have some other questions.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

...


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

2COR517;1366681 said:


> Obviously you are very good at numbers, calculations, record keeping, and such. I have a of couple questions.
> 
> I do my best since I manage a half million dollars of inventory.
> 
> ...


My replies are in red.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

snocrete;1366691 said:


> ...


Got any beer to go with that popcorn???


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Yooper75;1366753 said:


> Got any beer to go with that popcorn???


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Both of those gas engine scenarios, 3/4 ton trucks. GM if you think it matters. Automatic transmissions, with factory gear ratios.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

theholycow;1366507 said:


> That makes it much more meaningful than the photo did.
> 
> You do need to recalibrate your thoughts, though. 3900 pounds wouldn't slow my gasser down at all, I could keep it well above 62. My 2002 GM 5.3 is nothing special but 3900 pounds of stuff isn't that much. Towing 6000 pounds of camper I start to feel it, and *once* I found a mountain road that went straight up instead of around the sides where it really struggled...what I really wanted there was a manual transmission.


Put two tons of a stuff in the bed of your truck and see what happens and how it performs and considering my truck weighs 8200lbs the combined weight was over 12,000lbs with me in the seat. I have driven 5.3's and was never impressed with them and I have towed our 20ft Master Craft with my dads 08 Tahoe and I can't wait to get out of it. If you know where to keep the RPM's with an auto in tow haul mode you can make it behave like a manual. I have had 2000lbs in the back of my 5.4 powered F150 and it worked pretty hard to move it and climb grades the normally gave no problems at all. A turbo charged diesel will out tow, out haul, and out run it's gas powered equivilants when loaded every time just because they have the advantage with tourqe and where they produce it in the power band.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! This is getting more and more uninteresting the longer it lives. Someone KILL this thread, PLEASE!!

However, I love how the gasser drivers like to bash the dieselheads, of whch I am one.

Jealousy, I guess??

Kevlars


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

2COR517;1366785 said:


> Both of those gas engine scenarios, 3/4 ton trucks. GM if you think it matters. Automatic transmissions, with factory gear ratios.


It does matter actually because even the trim level, cab configuration, and wheels of the truck will make a difference in what the speced payload capacity of the truck is. I know the truck I drive weighs in at 8200lbs because I weighed it when we where looking for our 5er.

A 97 Chevy 2500HD in 2wd WT trim is going to have a base GVWR of roughly 8600lbs but as you add options you take away payload. And I can also see where this is going, yes I am well aware I was over weight with what I had in my truck. But if you want to play weight police go look at what some the trucks weigh with a plow on it, back blade, spreader, and loaded down with salt they make what I hauled look like I had nothing in the bed.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yooper75;1366804 said:


> Put two tons of a stuff in the bed of your truck and see what happens and how it performs and considering my truck weighs 8200lbs the combined weight was over 12,000lbs with me in the seat. I have driven 5.3's and was never impressed with them and I have towed our 20ft Master Craft with my dads 08 Tahoe and I can't wait to get out of it. If you know where to keep the RPM's with an auto in tow haul mode you can make it behave like a manual. I have had 2000lbs in the back of my 5.4 powered F150 and it worked pretty hard to move it and climb grades the normally gave no problems at all. A turbo charged diesel will out tow, out haul, and out run it's gas powered equivilants when loaded every time just because they have the advantage with tourqe and where they produce it in the power band.


Why would two tons in my bed be worse than three tons in a trailer (as well as much more aerodynamic drag) regarding engine performance?

I said the 5.3 is "nothing special", and I did not imply that it would be impressive. My whole point is that it's a run-of-the-mill unimpressive piece. The task described just doesn't require something impressive.

There is nothing you can do with tow/haul mode to avoid downshifting at WOT. In the situation I described I needed a manual transmission, a reprogrammed automatic that lets me choose the gear and aggressively locks the torque converter, more power, or more patience.

If your 5.4 struggled with 2000 pounds in your F150 then Ford did something wrong. I can barely tell when I've got 2000 pounds.

"out tow, out haul, and out run" is far different from "keep it well above 62". I did not say nor imply that a diesel couldn't win a race or do heavier work. I did say that a gasser can haul 4000 pounds up a mountain just fine.

Like I said, recalibrate your thoughts. Talk about 12000 pounds, not 4000, and more power becomes an important issue differentiating gas from diesel.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yooper75;1366844 said:


> It does matter actually because even the trim level, cab configuration, and wheels of the truck will make a difference in what the speced payload capacity of the truck is. I know the truck I drive weighs in at 8200lbs because I weighed it when we where looking for our 5er.
> 
> A 97 Chevy 2500HD in 2wd WT trim is going to have a base GVWR of roughly 8600lbs but as you add options you take away payload. And I can also see where this is going, yes I am well aware I was over weight with what I had in my truck. But if you want to play weight police go look at what some the trucks weigh with a plow on it, back blade, spreader, and loaded down with salt they make what I hauled look like I had nothing in the bed.


GCWR doesn't care if you have leather seats or radio delete. How about this configuration:

97 GMC K2500 ECLB. 350 gas engine, no mods. 4L80 trans, 4.10 gears, 31/10.50 tires. Can I move 20K down a typical two lane?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

theholycow;1366896 said:


> Why would two tons in my bed be worse than three tons in a trailer (as well as much more aerodynamic drag) regarding engine performance?
> 
> I said the 5.3 is "nothing special", and I did not imply that it would be impressive. My whole point is that it's a run-of-the-mill unimpressive piece. The task described just doesn't require something impressive.
> 
> ...


Because now you have the added weight of the trailer including the aero drag and you notice a difference.

Why not? If I am not impressed with the performance of any vehicle I drive everytime I drive it I start looking for something better or ways to make what I have better to fit my needs. Hence, the electronic tuning and upgrades because with stock tuning this truck is a complete dog. Do I want more horse power and performance out of this truck? You're damn skippy I do!!

I have plenty of patience and I love gobs and gobs of horse power. With tow haul on I can down shift by tapping the brake pedal and I have never had the TC engage agressively as well as down shift at WOT. I can make the truck pick a gear and stay in it almost indefinetly by knowing where I need to be for RPM's. I can make the truck down shift to fourth by slowing down to 45 to pull a hill and then once I am in fourth I can keep it there and climb the hill at 55. I also know that if I want the truck to stay in overdrive I need to maintain above 60mph.

I thought you said the 5.3 wasn't impressive? By the sounds of it you are pretty impressed with it if you can't feel 2000lbs in the bed of 1/2 ton gasser considering the payload for one is about 1600lbs.

My thoughts are calibrated just find. I can also tell the difference if I have 500lbs or 3900lbs in the bed of my truck or if there is a trailer hooked to it just by the way it performs and feels when I am driving it. It also depends on your defintion of just fine, if it includes listening to the motor scream up a long steep grade at 3400 RPM and 35mph then that's your choice but I prefer to cruise up a long steep grade at 2500 RPM and 55mph while having a normal conversation with my wife.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

2COR517;1366939 said:


> GCWR doesn't care if you have leather seats or radio delete. How about this configuration:
> 
> 97 GMC K2500 ECLB. 350 gas engine, no mods. 4L80 trans, 4.10 gears, 31/10.50 tires. Can I move 20K down a typical two lane?


Not legally with that truck you can't.

Gross Vehicle Weight and Gross Combined Weight are two completely different ratings on trucks. You asked about GVWR not GCVWR in your post.

Gross Vehicle Weight is just the truck+driver+ payload in the bed.

Gross Combined Vehicle Weight is the trailer+driver+what ever else you carry and stay in that rating.

Yes it does, if you have a full loaded out Silverado and you go weigh it that truck will weigh more than a stripped down WT trim level truck which will in effect give you more payload and that's the question you asked. I can play this game all day long, I used to calculate how much weight I could get on our 5 ton flat beds during weight restrictions and I would go as far as sending the driver one way on a 1/4 tank of fuel to get the most on the truck. Hell if I could have gotten away with it I would have pulled the passenger seat just to get another 150lbs on the truck. We even got as picky as to where the stickers were placed under the load when we set it on the truck with the fork lift because of front to back weight transfer as well as how the units of lumber were built before they even went on the truck.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

kevlars;1366811 said:


> Wow! This is getting more and more uninteresting the longer it lives. Someone KILL this thread, PLEASE!!
> 
> However, I love how the gasser drivers like to bash the dieselheads, of whch I am one.
> 
> ...


My point was to bash the diesel owners who can't justify owning one, such as the truck that has $10k in mods and 600hp and all it does is drive to work, smoking and whistling along the way for the whole town to notice. Both engines have there place, but diesels need to be worked to justify the higher costs of buying and operating one. Just my opinion, people can own what they want, of course, some people are just show offs though.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Yooper75;1366961 said:


> Because now you have the added weight of the trailer including the aero drag and you notice a difference.


Yes, that's exactly what I said.



> With tow haul on I can down shift by tapping the brake pedal and I have never had the TC engage agressively as well as down shift at WOT. I can make the truck pick a gear and stay in it almost indefinetly by knowing where I need to be for RPM's. I can make the truck down shift to fourth by slowing down to 45 to pull a hill and then once I am in fourth I can keep it there and climb the hill at 55. I also know that if I want the truck to stay in overdrive I need to maintain above 60mph.


I can make any automatic downshift anytime I want. I've never had difficulty with that. I don't dispute that.

I too have never had the TC engage aggressively as well as downshift at WOT. I neither said that it happened, nor that I wanted it to happen. Re-read what I posted. I want it to *avoid downshifting* and I want it to *engage the TC aggressively* if I'm not going to have a manual transmission.

I too can play the RPM game, which is done by adjusting speed or gear.



> I thought you said the 5.3 wasn't impressive? By the sounds of it you are pretty impressed with it if you can't feel 2000lbs in the bed of 1/2 ton gasser considering the payload for one is about 1600lbs.


"Man, I've been working out with weights and taking steroids...I can lift 60 pounds!"

That's what it sounds like when you say "Diesels are so powerful I can haul 4000 pounds!"

Edit: This whole thing was simply an attempt to help you push your agenda after I read the part about hauling 4000 pounds uphill at a blistering 62+mph; if you want to impress people, don't tell them about the unimpressive stuff and claim that it's impressive. Skip the unimpressive story and post the impressive one about the 10,000 pound skid steer/trailer. My 5.3 could drag that, but it wouldn't go very fast. (Note that I'm still talking about engine power only; it would be quite unsafe and illegal at any speed with my 2002 1500 and I wouldn't do it.)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yooper75;1366995 said:


> Not legally with that truck you can't.
> 
> Gross Vehicle Weight and Gross Combined Weight are two completely different ratings on trucks. You asked about GVWR not GCVWR in your post.
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah. I understand GVW, GVWR, GCW, GCWR, and I also understand GAW GAWR. Go back and read post 102. I said GCW. I intentionally left the R off because I don't care what the truck is rated for, I want to know what you think the truck can do. I also don't care about legality for this discussion.

So the very simple question is, 97 3/4 ton GM truck w/350. Can I move 20k up and down the road?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

2COR517;1367314 said:


> So the very simple question is, 97 3/4 ton GM truck w/350. Can I move 20k up and down the road?


Yes and some extra with a goose / 5th wheel setup. Truck might not like it but i bet it could do it.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Kwise;1367280 said:


> My point was to bash the diesel owners who can't justify owning one, such as the truck that has $10k in mods and 600hp and all it does is drive to work, smoking and whistling along the way for the whole town to notice. Both engines have there place, but diesels need to be worked to justify the higher costs of buying and operating one. Just my opinion, people can own what they want, of course, some people are just show offs though.


Thats like saying nascar is driving the price of gas up. They dont all have to be worked, I used my 01 as my work truck for a number of years then got into Diesel Motorsports. I use it for drag racing and the occasional trip to town just for fun. Some people spend tons of money on guns, some spend it on booze I spend it on go fast parts! It takes well over 10K to get a reliable 600hp. 

.02


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

2COR517;1367314 said:


> Blah blah blah. I understand GVW, GVWR, GCW, GCWR, and I also understand GAW GAWR. Go back and read post 102. I said GCW. I intentionally left the R off because I don't care what the truck is rated for, I want to know what you think the truck can do. I also don't care about legality for this discussion.
> 
> So the very simple question is, 97 3/4 ton GM truck w/350. Can I move 20k up and down the road?





vegaman04;1367378 said:


> Yes and some extra with a goose / 5th wheel setup. Truck might not like it but i bet it could do it.


It can tow it yes, but according to the ratings for the truck it is not rated to do it.

Here is my source for the info.

http://www.vehix.com/car-reviews/19...xt-cab-1555-wb-4wd-c6p/vehicle-specifications

With a curb weight of 5470 your allowed only 12000 combined so it only leaves 6530 for the trailer and load. If you want to be over weight and get into an accident that's your perogative but I hope you have an awesome lawyer on speed dial when the police figure out the truck was grossly over weight.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

The easy part is always getting it to move but the getting it stopped is where its a bit more difficult.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

2COR517;1366939 said:


> How about this configuration: 97 GMC K2500 ECLB. 350 gas engine, no mods. 4L80 trans, 4.10 gears, 31/10.50 tires.


Still have it?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

No, I don't. Clearly the best truck I ever had. Never left me stranded. Rode like a Caddy, did everything I asked. Which was more than 20K a few times


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Yooper75;1365919 said:


> Really?? You are putting down 500HP with a 75HP tune in a truck that only produced about 275HP stock?


My chip has 3 gain settings, +75, +150, +250...stock they only produced about 250hp in 02, 235hp prior years.

Max chip is about 500HP and it runs like a scalded ape spewing black smoke and runs through the gears faster then I can shift the 6 speed.

Don;t forget part of the idea Gas engines won't last 200K miles is based on fact from the past- a lot of engines did have major mechanical issues around the 150K mark back in the 70's, 80's and early 90's. We had an early K5 blazer with the 305 that liked to round off cams (common then). There were lots of early issues with some engines in the 90's, like the Northstar series from GM. The blazer was the first vehicle I remember that broke 200K miles- it likely had close to 275K by the time we got rid of it this year.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

justme-;1368828 said:


> My chip has 3 gain settings, +75, +150, +250...stock they only produced about 250hp in 02, 235hp prior years.
> 
> Max chip is about 500HP and it runs like a scalded ape spewing black smoke and runs through the gears faster then I can shift the 6 speed.


I agree with you there is no way he is 500hp with out injectors, turbo and fuel system

Dont ask me how I know Thumbs Up


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Good point, justme-. Manufacturing (tolerances and materials and techniques), design (all those computers and sensors and emissions gadgets), and maintenance (the cheapest oil now beats the best oil of yesteryear) have all improved by leaps and bounds beginning in the 1980s. I'm not expecting to get 200,000 miles out of my 1980 Buick's engine without major repair work, but my 2002 GMC's engine already has 201,000 and runs beautifully.

Those Northstars are a bummer. The same folks that made the venerable repeated award-winning 3.8, the small block that never gets old, the tough and efficient quad 4, etc, made an engine that was uncommonly powerful and smooth...only to have them all suffer head gasket bolt failures.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Northstar engine problems came from the timing chains running over nylon glide blocks that was harder and more abrasive than the timing chains and not to mention to change the starters you have to just about disassemble the entire top end of the motor because some genious engineer thought it be a good idea to buriy it in the valley. The 305 cam problem was solved by 86 because dad had one in a Suburban that went to 175k before he traded it and I had one in an 87 I/2 ton short box that went until 200k and the only problem I had was an intake mainfold gasket go on it.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

The 5.7(350) had a casting defect in the blocks from 88-89 that would cause the block to crack and was solved around 1990. We had a few in the company fleet that had to be replaced and we were really suprised one of the didn't self destruct before GM admited the problem and fixed them.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

big_stroker;1368836 said:


> I agree with you there is no way he is 500hp with out injectors, turbo and fuel system
> 
> Dont ask me how I know Thumbs Up


Must be why you can pull 500 out of a D-max with EFI live...


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

87chevy;1368882 said:


> Must be why you can pull 500 out of a D-max with EFI live...


EFI Live is a bit more in depth than your typical tuner, chip, or even mail order custom tune. From everything I have seen the EFI programers for the D-Max and Cummins pretty much blow every other programer out of the water as far as getting every last bit of performance out of the D-Max and Cummins.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

87chevy;1368882 said:


> Must be why you can pull 500 out of a D-max with EFI live...


Also completely different motor and injection system.

Id like to see someone get 500HP out of just EFI Live with an LB7 (Comparable motor to a 7.3l Powerstroke)

I have the dyno sheets from 2 different dynos to prove I'm over 500HP with a 12 year old truck.

You can take any new truck Ford, Chevy or Dodge and add a chip, intake and exhaust and be over 500hp. It takes skills to do it in a old powerstroke.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

LB7 are good for 230+ hp over stock 300 just by efi live and exhaust. Now putting that power through the stock trans wont last long.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

And here I thought the almighty Allison was the end all be all transmission of the diesel p/u world??:laughing: Although compared to what Dodge is putting behind the Cummins I guess it could look that way.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Allisons are junk once you get past 450 horse. I love the look on the peoples face that praise them when I tell them that. Makes me feel all tingly inside


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow you guys are still on the old dodge transmissions are junk bandwagon huh? That was taken care of back in 2004 with the 48RE. Now, can i throw a 170 to 200+ hp tuner on a cummins powered ram and eventually overpower the stock converter? Of course. But come on guys, get real. Catch up with the times.


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

All autos are junk. ZF-6 FTW


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

87chevy;1369080 said:


> Allisons are junk once you get past 450 horse. I love the look on the peoples face that praise them when I tell them that. Makes me feel all tingly inside


As long as you let off on the 4-5 shift they will last a reasonable amount of time at 450 hp. The built ones surprisingly last quite a while at 1000 hp. If you can afford a diesel and want one, then buy one. Once you drive a diesel it's pretty hard to drive something else. If you do all your servicing, deisels really don't cost more own. If things go wrong they are an expensive thing to have if you really don't need one. Nothing like driving a DURAMAX!!


----------

